# Please read this



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

http://www.commdiginews.com/politics-2/ben-carson-might-obama-cancel-the-2016-election-28523/

Check the facts and numbers


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Old news - November last year. So many tin-hat people have put up the theory that Obama will do something to prevent the elections. Personally, I think all those people have their hats on too tight. The election will happen on schedule and we'll have a new President come Jan 20, 2017.


----------



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

Let's hope not the witch


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

From what I've heard and seen, which ever one wins - the US will lose.


----------



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah Donald talks good but I don't trust him


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't even like the way he talks most times.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

isn't going to happen


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

When y'all swapping the tinfoil hats for some helmets? I'd hate to be late for the revolution.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Do we wear the tin foil outside or inside the helmet? I never got the memo. I'm thinking under it so there is no gap for the special super secret Government rays to penetrate my brain.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually, IF you do it right, its a mesh of copper wire and Aluminum between the liner and the helmet hooked up to a "white noise" generator worn on the belt.
Keeps them nasty lizard people from telling you to "go kill yourself" LMAO!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Magus said:


> Actually, IF you do it right, its a mesh of copper wire and Aluminum between the liner and the helmet hooked up to a "white noise" generator worn on the belt.
> Keeps them nasty lizard people from telling you to "go kill yourself" LMAO!


You are referring to "Actual Lizard People" and not us human reptiles, right? :scratch


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

:lolsmash:

Seen on a recent trip to Phoenix........


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

True story, I have a cousin that could 'feel the rays' from cell towers, can't use a mouse without something to insulate her hand from the electrical 'waves'. As I work in the communications realm, she asked me to help her with a way to shield her from the rays as she drove, I suggested she get some copper mesh to line her car with. When I saw her next she proudly showed me her baseball hat - with the copper mesh lining and her mesh lined "mouse glove" - I was properly impressed, and left soon after.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> :lolsmash:
> 
> Seen on a recent trip to Phoenix........


Those darn Lizard people, they keep scaring the tourist and liberals and giving us poor Valley folks a bad reputation.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Magus said:


> Actually, IF you do it right, its a mesh of copper wire and Aluminum between the liner and the helmet hooked up to a "white noise" generator worn on the belt.
> Keeps them nasty lizard people from telling you to "go kill yourself" LMAO!


So those are the lizard folks telling me that? Hrmmmm. I always knew there was a difference between the inside voice and the outside voice, this clears a lot of questions up.

Now, the copper/aluminumininum thing. I recon the copper attracts the waves, the aluma-stuff protects me from them and the generator neutralizes 'em.. I got me some shopping to do today!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

shawn_c2000 said:


> http://www.commdiginews.com/politics-2/ben-carson-might-obama-cancel-the-2016-election-28523/
> 
> Check the facts and numbers


It's best to have a proper title for the post. One that has a description of what you're posting. We don't need them all to say, "Please read this."


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

OutInTheWoods said:


> Old news - November last year. So many tin-hat people have put up the theory that Obama will do something to prevent the elections. Personally, I think all those people have their hats on too tight. The election will happen on schedule and we'll have a new President come Jan 20, 2017.


I don't think it's a tin hat theory.

The world is gradually moving away from the dollar. The time will come when the rest of the world rejects payments in dollars. America will become a third world country the very day OPEC rejects dollar payments for oil.

The big banks in the western world have something like $1 quadrillion in derivatives and a trillion in bad loans. Eventually one of them will collapse. Will it take time for the rest of the banking system to collapse or will it all happen at once? What would happen if everyone's debit cards and credit cards stopped working?

There's talk of the dollar being devalued. What would happen if prices increase by 50% overnight due to a dollar devaluation? Would it lead to enough violence to lead to martial law?

There's also the possibility of nuclear terrorism on US soil or some other major terrorist attack.

Obama is doing all he can to provoke civil unrest through groups like Black Lies Matter.

I think it's possible Obama could cancel the elections. I think it's also likely that something big will happen if Trump is elected that would give Obama an excuse not to leave office.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

BillS said:


> It's best to have a proper title for the post. One that has a description of what you're posting. We don't need them all to say, "Please read this."


*I don't like links posted without any lead in, or description of the link., and I believe that everyone here feels the same way.*

I'm gonna start taking action on such posts...

Just a fair warning folks.

Jim


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

tmttactical said:


> You are referring to "Actual Lizard People" and not us human reptiles, right? :scratch


Just the vampiric ones that drink baby blood in the Bohemian grove.



Woody said:


> So those are the lizard folks telling me that? Hrmmmm. I always knew there was a difference between the inside voice and the outside voice, this clears a lot of questions up.
> 
> Now, the copper/aluminumininum thing. I recon the copper attracts the waves, the aluma-stuff protects me from them and the generator neutralizes 'em.. I got me some shopping to do today!


If its not hooked up to a white noise generator it's half useless. buy a cheap portable radio, disconnect the antenna apparatus and wire directly into the speaker or output jack. poof, instant white noise generator.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

icMojo said:


> True story, I have a cousin that could 'feel the rays' from cell towers, can't use a mouse without something to insulate her hand from the electrical 'waves'. As I work in the communications realm, she asked me to help her with a way to shield her from the rays as she drove, I suggested she get some copper mesh to line her car with. When I saw her next she proudly showed me her baseball hat - with the copper mesh lining and her mesh lined "mouse glove" - I was properly impressed, and left soon after.


One of my students?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Kay Sarah Sarah


----------

